# Jeep TJ snow shovels



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

How do you guys carry your snow shovels On your wranglers? Currently I have mine wedged between the spare tire and back window & a bungee cord from the handle to the rear bumper.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Build a rack off the spare tire mount.
Or a hitch carrier rack.
Or some type of receiver hitches rack


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like johnnie said. I used to run Jeep’s. And a buddy of mine. We just built it to suit our needs. It would hang on one side or the other but not stick out to get sprayed. Or block vision.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Western1 said:


> Like johnnie said. I used to run Jeep's. And a buddy of mine. We just built it to suit our needs. It would hang on one side or the other but not stick out to get sprayed. Or block vision.


I picture mounting them horizontal not vertical, but whatever works 
Snowplow shovels have that plastic clamp included
I also like those quick fist rubber clamps.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

When I did shoveling I bungeed it to the spare tire. 1 bungee


----------

